# Lemna trisulca, or star duckweed



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has any firsthand experience with this and could clue me in to conditions it need. Considering it for my livebearer breeding tanks, but I don't know if it's right. Need to know what temps it can live at, ph, hardness, light and co2. Also many wild plant sites claim it's distribution stretches into Texas and new mexico, want to know if anyone has actually seen it there.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't know of anyone who has kept it. For what it's worth, I saw some in Vermont, along Lake Champlain.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

There was an article in the Mar 2011 issues of TFH magazine that did a feature on duckweed. I believe they may have mentioned L. trisulca in particular; but in any case it's a good read if duckweeds fascinate you.

Also, Pete Mang (lotsoffish over on Aquabid) sometimes includes it in his auctions. You might want to ask him how he grows it....


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I actually talked to Pete earlier today on aquaboards.


----------

